

Why does my computer run so slowly?? - danielle1893

I purchased an acer aspire one series netbook back in may(?), and it was installed with windows 7 starter edition. I decided to install the whole premium version of windows 7. was that a mistake? my computer runs extremely slow. and i have occasionally seen an icon indication "low disk space". What caused this issue and please tell me how or what I should and/or need to do???
======
bradly
Hi Danielle,

Hacker News is mostly for startup/hacking related topics and probably isn't
going to be a good resource for hardware support questions. I would recommend
Google-ing for 'windows support forums' and try asking there. Good luck!

------
MattBearman
Open the task manager, go to the processes tab and order processes by CPU
usage. Is there a process called 'monitor' consuming around 50% of your CPU?
If so, kill it.

The process has something to do with the Acer restore partition, and if you
remove the restore partition, it freaks out. I find this causes it to consume
an entire core, ie: 50% of total processing power, as I have a dual core. So
if your machine is a single core, I'm guessing it could use up to 100%.

Hope that helps

Edit: thought I should add that so far I haven't found a fix for this
(although I haven't really tried), I've just gotten into the habit of killing
the process when I first boot up.

